# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ألغاز فقهية ممتعة وإجاباتها "منقول"

## محمد المبارك

*ألغاز فقهية ممتعة وإجاباتها*   الرياض – الشيخ محمد أمين الجندي 
س1: ماذا تقول في رجل مسلم عاقل بالغ غير جاهل أهديت له ميتة فأكل منها وهو غير جائع ولا مضطر وكان في ذلك غير آثم ؟ . 
ج1: أُهديت له سمكة وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم0 عن البحر: "هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته " . 
س2: ما تقول في عبادة إذا فعلتها في وقت لم يفعلها في الوقت نفسه أحد على وجه الأرض غيرك، فإذا انتهيت من فعلها صح أن يفعلها شخص آخر بعدك، فإذا فعلها هو أيضاً لم يفعلها أحد غيره على وجه الأرض حتى ينتهي منها .. وهكذا . 
ج2: هي عبادة تقبيل الحجر الأسود. 
س3: ما تقول في شيء يجوز إهداؤه ولا يجوز بيعه؟ 
ج3: هو لحم الأضحية فإنها يُهدى منها إلى الإخوان والأصدقاء ويتصدق ببعضها على الفقراء ولا يجوز أن يباع منها شيئاً بل ولا يعطى للذابح شيء من لحمها كأجرة للذبح إلا أن تكون هدية مجردة. 
س4: ما تقول في رجل مسلم قادر بالغ عاقل صلى ولم يسجد في صلاته سجدة واحدة متعمداً وصحت صلاته ولم تأمره بالإعادة ؟ 
ج4: هذا رجل يصلي على الجنازة ، وصلاة الجنازة ليس فيها ركوع ولا سجود. 
س5: ما تقول في طائر من الطيور يصاد ثم يشوى وهو حي ويؤكل من غير ذبح ولا تزكية ولا حرج في ذلك ؟ 
ج5: هو الجراد فإنه لو طبخ أو شوي لا يلزم أن يُزكى قبل ذلك لأن ميتة الجراد حلال، وقد قال ?: " أحلت لنا ميتتان ودمان أما الميتتان فالحوت والجراد " رواه ابن ماجة وغيره .
س6: متى تكون قراءة الإمام يوم الجمعة سرية ؟ 
ج6: إذا وافق يوم الجمعة يوم عرفة ، فإن صلاة الجمعة الجهرية تصلى ظهراً وهي سرية. 
س7: رجل أمَّ المصلين وفخذه بادية وصلاته صحيحة كيف ؟ 
ج7: فخذه معناها عشيرته " الفخذ تطلق على العشيرة " وبادية أي يسكنون البادية. 
س8: ما رأيك فيمن أكل بعدما أصبح وهو صائم وصيامه صحيح ؟ 
نعم صيامه صحيح، أصبح أي استصبح بالمصباح. 
س9: في ليل رمضان يباح الأكل والشرب والجماع، فما تقول في رجل يمنع من الجماع في ليل رمضان ؟ 
ج9: ذلك صائم معتكف فإنه يحرم على المعتكف الجماع لقوله تعالى: "ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون " سورة البقرة - 187 
أو قل: في مدة صيام الظهار " . شهرين متتابعين ". 
س10: ما تقول في مصل ركع في ركعة واحدة ركوعين ذاكراً ومتعمداً وصحت صلاته 
ج10: هذا في صلاة الخسـوف والكسوف " فإن كيفيتها أن يركع ركوعين لكل ركعة ". 
س11: ما تقول في مكان تستحب فيه صلاة النافلة، ولا تجوز بل ولا تجزئ فيه صلاة الفريضة ؟ 
ج11: هو داخل الكعبة ويُلحق به ما كان داخل الحجر فإنه مكان تستحب فيه النافلة ولا تصلى فيه الفريضة. 
س12: ما تقول في رجل أصابه مرض فأفطر سبعة أيام متتالية متتابعة من رمضان، فهل يلزمه عند القضاء أن يصومها متتابعة أو يصومها متفرقة إذا أراد ؟ 
ج12: لا يلزمه أن يصومها متتابعة بل يصومها كما يريد. 
س13: ما تقول في رجل صلى إلى عدة جهات في صلاة واحدة وصحت صلاته ولا يجب عليه الإعادة ؟ 
ج13: هذا رجل في سفر ويصلي النافلة على راحلته فإنه يصلي ولا يضر تغير جهة راحلته. 
س14: ما تقول في رجل جامع زوجته في نهار رمضان متعمداً وليس عليه إلا القضاء ولا تلزمه الكفارة ؟ 
ج14: هذا رجل سافر مع زوجته وهما صائمان ثم بدا له أن يجامعها فيجوز له ذلك لأنه مسافر والمسافر يجوز له الفطر في نهار رمضان. 
س15: ما تقول في رجل مسلم عاقل بالغ غير جاهل خرج منه ريح في الصلاة وأتم صلاته ولم يقطعها وصحت صلاته ولا إعادة عليه وهو غير آثم ؟ 
ج15: هذا رجل به مرض سلس ريح وذلك مثل مرض سلس البول فهو لا يستطيع أن يحبس الريح عن الخروج فيتوضأ لكل صلاة ولا يضره ما خرج أثناء صلاته بل هو معذور وصلاته صحيحة. 
س16: سُئل أحد العلماء: هل يجوز الوضوء بما يقذفه الثعبان ؟ قال: نعم، كيف ؟ 
ج16: الثعبان جمع ثعب وهو: السيل . 
س17: ما تقول في رجل سها في صلاته ولم يُجز له أن يسجد سجود السهو وصلاته صحيحة ؟ 
ج17: في صلاة الجنازة فليس فيها ركوع ولا سجود. 
س18: قال ?: "جعلت لي الأرض مسجداً وتربتها طهوراً " ولكن ما تقول في أرض مباحة وطاهرة مسيرة خمسة أميال ومع ذلك لا يجوز التيمم منها؟ 
ج18: هي أرض ديار ثمود لأنها غضب وسخط "ولقد كذب أصحاب الحجر المرسلين" سورة الحجر - 80 
س19: ما تقول في يوم من أيام البيض لا يستحب صومه بل يحرم؟ 
ج19: في أيام التشريق وهي 11 ، 12 ، 13 من ذي الحجة ، فاليوم الثالث منها وهو الثالث عشر هو أول الأيام البيض المستحب صيامها ومع ذلك لا يجوز صيامه من هذا الشهر. 
س20: ما تقول في رجل أصاب ملابسه شيء طاهر وألزمناه بغسله فوراً بل يحرم عليه أن يبقيه عليه ؟ 
ج20: هذا في حق المحرم يلزمه أن يغسل ما يقع على ملابس إحرامه من طيب. 
س21: ما تقول في شيء طاهر يجوز أكله ولا يجوز بيعه. 
ج21: هو لحم الأضحية فله أكله وإهداؤه " كما سبق " والصدقة به ولا يجوز بيعه أو إبداله. 
س22: ما تقول في وقت يلزم جميع المكلفين أن يصلوا في اليوم " من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها " أكثر من خمس صلوات بل أكثر من ألف صلاة ؟ 
ج22: هذا وقت خروج المسيح الدجال، ففي صحيح مسلم " . ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدجال. قلنا: يا رسول الله ما لبثه في الأرض؟ قال: أربعون يوماً: يوم كسنة، ويوم كشهر، ويوم كجمعة، وسائر أيامه كأيامكم، قلنا يا رسول الله: فذلك اليوم الذي كسنة أيكفينا فيه صلاة يوم؟ قال: لا اقدروا له قدره ". 
س23: ما تقول في صلاة سرية واجبة " من الصلوات الخمس " قبلها أربع صلوات جهرية، متى تكون ؟ . 
ج23: صلاة العصر من يوم الجمعة . 
س24: ما تقول في عضوين من أعضاء الوضوء لا يستحب تقديم الأيمن على الأيسر فيهما ؟ 
ج24: هما الأذنان ، فإن السُنة أن يمسحهما في وقت واحد بكلتا يديه . 
س25: ما تقول في رجل صلى وعلى ثوبه بول علم به وتعمد عدم إزالته وصحت صلاته؟ 
ج25: هذا البول هو من حيوان يؤكل لحمه كالشياه والإبل ونحوها، وبولها وغائطها طاهر . 
س26: ما تقول في شخص كان صائماً فحصل فطره بغير أكل ولا شرب ولا شيء أدخل في جوفه ولا جماع ولا شيء من دواعيه ولا نية فطر ؟ 
ج26: هذا رجل ارتد والعياذ بالله. 
س27: ما تقول في رجل قال لزوجته: أنت طالق إن ولدت ولدين حيين أو ميتين أو ذكرين أو أنثيين، فولدت ولدين ولم تطلق ، ماذا ولدت ؟ 
ج27: ولدت ذكراً وأنثى أحدهما حي والآخر ميت . 
س28: ما تقول في نساء مسلمات حرائر لا يحل لأحد من الأمة أن يتزوج بهن أبداً ؟ 
ج28: هن أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يحل لأحد نكاحهن بعد موته، لقوله تعالى: " وما كان لكم أن تؤذوا رسول الله ولا أن تنكحوا أزواجه من بعده أبداً إن ذلكم كان عند الله عظيماً " سورة الأحزاب - 53 
س29: ما تقول في مسألة عجيبة وهي: أن زيداً يكون عماً لعمرو وخالاً له في الوقت نفسه ؟ 
ج29: زيد له أخت من أمه فقط وله أخ من أبيه فقط فتزوج أخوه من أبيه أخته من أمه فولدت عمرواً فيكون زيد خاله لأنه أخ لأمه ويكون عماً له لأنه أخ لأبيه. 
س30: ما تقول في رجل ذبح شاة وجاز له أن يوزع لحمها على الناس وحُرم عليه أن يأكل منها شيئاً، وليس في المسألة حَلِف أو نذر؟ 
ج30: هذا رجل محرم بالحج أو العمرة وفعل محظوراً من محظورات الإحرام فوجب عليه دم يذبحه فدية يكفر بها عما فعل، فهذا إذا ذبح الفدية لا يجوز له أن يأكل منها شيئاً وإنما يوزع اللحم على فقراء الحرم. 
س31: ما تقول في رجل صائم في نهار رمضان ركب سيارته بعد الفجر للسفر فهل يجوز له أن يأكل ويشرب فور ركوبه لأنه عقد نيته السفر أم ينتظر حتى يفارق البنيان " بيوت مدينته ". 
ج31: لا يجوز له أن يفطر حتى يفارق بيوت مدينته ويصدق عليه أنه مسافر. 
س32: ما تقول في وضوء صحيح تام مستغرق لجميع أعضاء الوضوء من مسلم مكلف ولم يجز له أن يصلي به؟ 
ج32: هذا يقع من في الجُنب إذا توضأ للنوم أو الأكل كما جاء في السنة فإنه لا يجوز له أن يصلي بهذا الوضوء لأن جنابته باقية ولا يرفعها إلا الغسل. 
س33: أوحى الله إليهم وليسوا من الإنس والجن ولا من الملائكة . فمن هم 
ج33: النحل "وأوحى ربك إلى النحل أن اتخذي من الجبال بيوتاً ومن الشجر ومما يعرشون" سورة النحل - 68 
س34: ما تقول في رجل دخل على آخر فألقى عليه السلام فلم يجز للمدخول عليه أن يحييه بمثل تحيته ولا بأحسن منها، وكلاهما مسلمين عاقلين بالغين؟ 
ج34: المدخول عليه كان في صلاة والمصلي لا يجوز أن يتلفظ برد السلام وإنما يرده بالإشارة بكفه أو إصبعه " كما ورد في السنة ". 
س35: ما تقول في رجل طلق زوجته ولا يجب عليها أن تحتجب عنه ولا يحرم عليها مواكلته ومجالسته والحديث معه وليس في المسألة رضاع. 
ج35: هذا رجل طلق زوجته طلاقاً رجعياً، والمطلقة طلاقاً رجعياً ينبغي لها أن تبقى في بيت زوجها الذي طلقها ولا تخرج منه ويُستحب لها أن تتزين له وتتحبب إليه ولا تحتجب عنه.
س36: من المعلوم أن الانغماس الكامل في الماء شرط لصحة الغسل، فما تقول في رجل عليه جنابة فانغمس في الماء كاملاً ومع ذلك لم يطهر من الجنابة؟ 
ج36: هذا رجل سقط في الماء رغماً عنه ومع أن جسده تعمم بالماء كاملاً فإنه لم ينو رفع الحدث ولذا لا ترفع عنه الجنابة، فالواجب عليه إعادة الغسل بنية رفع الحدث الأكبر ثم تعميم الجسد بالماء.
س37: ما تقول في رجلين أتيا متأخرين لصلاة العشاء فوجدا الإمام يصلي التراويح فهل يدخلان معه بنية العشاء ويتمان بعد سلامه أم يصليان جماعة ثم يدخلان معه في التراويح أم ماذا يفعلان؟ 
ج37: الأولى أن يدخلا مع الإمام بنية العشاء، ويتمان بعده لينالا أجر الجماعة، ولا يشوشان على المصلين بصلاتهما وحدهما.
س38: ما تقول في رجل صلى جالساً مع قدرته على القيام وصحت صلاته وليس في المسألة خوف ولا اضطرار ولا مرض؟ 
ج38: هذا رجل يصلي نافلة غير فريضة والنافلة يجوز فيها للمصلي الصلاة جالساً مع قدرته على القيام ولكن له نصف أجر القائم " كما جاء في الحديث ". 
س39: ما تقول في رجل نام مساء 29 شعبان ولا يعلم هل غداً أول رمضان أم لا، ولما استيقظ بعد الفجر أخبره أهله أن اليوم أول رمضان هل يلزمه الإمساك؟ وهل صومه صحيح ؟ أم ماذا يفعل؟ 
ج39: يلزمه الإمساك في هذا اليوم لحرمة الشهر وعليه القضاء بدله لأنه لم يبيت النية من الليل. 
س40: ما تقول في رجل يستمع إلى خطبة الجمعة وجب عليه أن يقوم والإمام يخطب ويأتي بركعتين ثم يجلس لينصت للخطبة؟ 
ج40: هذا رجل تذكر أثناء الخطبة أنه لم يصل صلاة الفجر " نسيها " فوجب عليه أن يقوم من حين تذكرها ويصليها ثم يجلس ليصلي الجمعة، قال ?: " من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك ". 
س41: ما تقول في امرأة ضحكت وهي صائمة فبطل صومها؟ 
ج41: ضحكت أي: حاضت فبطل صومها، على تفسير من فسر الآية "وامرأته قائمة فضحكت فبشرناها بإسحاق " سورة هود – 71 فقد فُسرت فضحكت أي فحاضت. 
س42: ما تقول في دم حيوان يطهر إذا تغير ؟ . 
ج42: هو دم الغزال إذا تغير صار مسكاً أصبح طيباً طاهراً.
س43: ما هو الذبح الذي يُمنع ليلاً؟ 
ج43: هو الأضحية والعقيقة وكذا الهدي يمتنع فيها الذبح ليلاً.
س44: ما قولك عن طائر يُنهى عن قتله في الحل والحرم. ما هو؟ 
ج44: الهدهد. 
س45: من المعروف أن صلاة الوتر لا تكون إلا بعد العشاء، فما تقول في رجل صلى الوتر قبل وقت العشاء " بين المغرب والعشاء ". 
ج45: هذا رجل مسافر جمع بين المغرب والعشاء جمع تقديم قبل العشاء ثم صلى الوتر.
س46: من المعلوم أن المأموم يصلي خلف الإمام فما تقول في مأموم صلى ووجهه مقابل وجه الإمام وصلاته صحيحة ؟ 
ج46: هذا المأموم يصلي في الحرم وكانت الكعبة بين المأموم والإمام " فصار الإمام وجهه للمأموم المقابل ". 
س47: ما تقول في كائن يتعاطى النجاسة ويأكل منها ومع ذلك لا يجب الوقاية منه ولا الاحتراز منه؟ 
ج47 ذلك هو الذباب إذا وقع على النجاسة ثم طار وجلس على الإنسان فإنه لا يضره ولا ينجس ثيابه.
س48: ما تقول في رجل تزوج امرأة وكان بينهما أولاد، فلما مات عنها لم يكن لها نصيب من التركة وإنما كانت من نصيب أولادها فقط؟ 
ج48: هذه الزوجة نصرانية وزوجها مسلم، وعلى ذلك فلا ترث زوجها المسلم.
س49: ما تقول في رجل رأى أخاه الصائم يأكل ويشرب في نهار رمضان ناسياً، هل يلزمه أن يذكره أم يسكت كي لا يقطع عنه إطعام ربه له " من أكل أو شرب ناسياً فليتم صومه ". 
ج49: يلزمه تذكيره لأن الأكل للصائم محرم منكر ولكن النسيان يرفع عنه الإثم ويجب على من رأى هذا المنكر أن ينكر لقوله: " من رأى منكم منكراً. " الحديث . 
س50: ما تقول في رجل قيل له إن التلفظ بالنية في العبادات بدعة ولا يجوز فقال لي حالتان في الشرع يُسن لي أن أتلفظ بالنية فما هما؟ 
ج50: الأولى: عند الدخول في الإحرام لحج أو عمرة فإنه يُسن له أن يتلفظ المحرم بالنية للدخول في النسك ، والثانية: عند ذبح الهدي أو الأضحية يُسن له أيضاً أن يتلفظ بالنية .
س51: ما تقول في رجل جلس في صلاة واحدة أربع مرات للتشهد وصحت صلاته؟ 
ج51: هذا رجل دخل مع الإمام في صلاة المغرب في الركعة الثانية في جلوس التشهد منها، ولم يدرك ركوعها، ثم قام الإمام فقام معه وهي تعتبر له الأولى ثم لما سلم الإمام قام وأتى بركعة واعتبرت في حقه الثانية فأتى بالتشهد، ثم قام للثالثة وأتى فيها بالتشهد أيضاً، فهذه أربع تشهدات في صلاة واحدة .
س52: ما تقول في مصل قرأ الفاتحة مرتين قبل الركوع وبعده متعمداً ذاكراً وصحت صلاته ؟ 
ج52: هذا في صلاة الخسوف والكسوف فإنه يكبر ثم يقرأ الفاتحة وما تيسر ثم يركع ثم يرفع ويقرأ الفاتحة وما تيسر مرة ثانية ثم يركع ثم يرفع ثم يسجد .
س53: ما تقول في رجلين أرادا الأكل من طعام فسُن لأحدهما أن لا يأكل حتى يتوضأ كوضوئه للصلاة، أما الآخر فلم يُسن له ذلك ؟ 
ج53: الذي سُن له أن يتوضأ هو رجل عليه جنابة والسُنة في حق الجنب إذا أراد أن يأكل أو ينام أن يتوضأ كوضوء الصلاة وإن اغتسل فهو أكمل .
س54: ما تقول في إمام يصلي إلى جهة الغرب ويتابعه مأمومون بعضهم يصلي إلى الغرب وبعضهم يصلي إلى الشمال وصحت صلاة الجميع ولا إعادة عليهم مع اختلاف وجهاتهم في الصلاة .
ج54: هذا في الحرم المكي حول الكعبة، فإن الإمام يستقبل الكعبة وتكون جبهته للغرب مثلاً، والكعبة في وجهه ويتابعه المأمومون وهم ملتفون حول الكعبة كل إلى جهة .
س55: ما تقول في رجل صائم في نهار رمضان وسوس له الشيطان فعزم على شرب ماء بارد فذهب وفتح الثلاجة، فلم يجد فيها ماء، فقال في نفسه مادام أني لم أجد ماء فسأواصل الصوم، فما رأيك هل يتم صومه ويستغفر أم فسد صومه ويقضي؟ أم ماذا يفعل؟ 
ج55: أكثر العلماء على أن الصائم إذا عزم على الفطر ثم منعه مانع أو ندم ولم يفطر فإن صومه فاسد وعليه القضاء مع الإمساك في هذا اليوم تعزيراً له، ولأن الصوم يعتمد على النية مع الترك للمفطرات فإذا فقدت النية فسد الصوم .
س56: ما تقول في خمسة وقعوا في فاحشة الزنا - والعياذ بالله - فوجب على أحدهم القتل، وعلى الآخر الرجم، وعلى الثالث الجلد والتغريب الشرعي، وعلى الرابع نصف ما على الثالث أما الخامس فلم يجب عليه شيء ؟ 
ج56: أما الأول: فمشرك زنى بمسلمة وهو مستأمن معاهد فوجب عليه القتل .
والثاني: مسلم محصن زنى فوجب عليه الرجم .
والثالث: مسلم بكر زنى فوجب عليه الجلد والتغريب .
والرابع: عبد مملوك زنى فوجب عليه نصف ما على الحر. 
أما الخامس: فهو مجنون أو صبي .
س57: سُئل أحد العلماء: هل يجب الغسل على من أمنى؟ أجاب لا يجب عليه الغسل ولو ألف مرة ؟ 
ج57: أمنى بمعنى نزل منِى . 
س58: ما تقول في ثلاثة رجال مسلمين ماتوا وحكم الأول أن لا يغسل ولا يصلى عليه، أما الثاني فيصلي عليه ولا يغسل، والثالث يغسل ويصلى عليه؟ 
ج58: الأول: الشهيد في المعركة .
والثاني: هو من تعذر غسله للخوف من تقطعه كالمحترق والمجذور، فإنه يكتفى معه بالتيمم .
والثالث: ما عدا هؤلاء .
س59: ما تقول في رجل مسلم بالغ عاقل مقيم أدرك أن يصلي ليلته كلها أو بعضها يناجي ربه ويتعبد، فنهيناه وقلنا له: الأفضل أن تضع رأسك على وسادتك وتنام حتى الفجر؟ 
ج59: هذا الرجل حاج وهو في مزدلفة، ويسن له أن يبيت ليلتها ولا يحييها بصلاة ولا قراءة كما جاء في السُنة .

----------


## لامية العرب

بارك الله فيك
أتمعن في السؤال ولا أجد الا الاستغراب والتعجب  
ولكن إذا قرات الاجابة زال العجب والغرابة وبدا لي سماحة هذا الدين العظيم
ممتعة بحق

----------


## ابو نصار

بعضها لها أكثر من إجابة . .

----------


## محمد المبارك

> بعضها لها أكثر من إجابة . .



نعم اخي العزيز ذلك صحيح .
اذ المذاهب الفقهية تختلف في غالب تلك المسائل .
--------------
بل ان الصحيح في بعض تلك المسائل غير ما ذُكِر .
ـ فمثلاً  السؤال 43  والذي يقول :
ما هو الذبح الذي يُمنع ليلاً؟ 
كانت اجابته كما يلي :
ج43: هو الأضحية والعقيقة وكذا الهدي يمتنع فيها الذبح ليلاً. 
والصحيح خلاف ذلك ، إذ يجوز ذبح الأضحية في أي وقت ليلاً أو نهاراً 
على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم .
ومن كره الذبح ليلاًُ فيعلِّل بتعذر التفريق بين اللحم ولاحتمال إضرار الذابح لنفسه .
و هذا ضعيف، و لا يقوم في مقابل عموم النصوص المجيز للذبح  ليلاً و نهاراً .
-----------------------
و لكن هذه الاسئلة لشحذ الفكر اكثر منها لاصابة الاجابة الصحيحة .
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ام سلمة الانصارية

بارك الله فيك

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله الفردوس الاعلى وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## ابو ربا

لغز : ما قولكم في رجل مسلم ليس عليه دين يملك سائمة غير متفرقة من بهيمة الانعام تبلغ نصابا وحال عليها الحول  ولم يجب عليه زكاتها .

----------


## محمد المبارك

هذا رجلٌ عليه دين .

----------


## ابو ربا

جوابها الوقص

----------


## فدوه

ما المقصود بالوقص؟؟؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> ما المقصود بالوقص؟؟؟؟ 
> وجزاكم الله خيراً


 الأَْوْقَاصُ : جَمْعُ وَقَصٍ بِفَتْحَتَيْنِ ، وَقَدْ تَسْكُنُ الْقَافُ ، وَالْوَقَصُ مِنْ مَعَانِيهِ فِي اللُّغَةِ : قِصَرُ الْعُنُقِ ، كَأَنَّمَا رَدٌّ فِي جَوْفِ الصَّدْرِ . وَالْكَسْرُ : يُقَال : وُقِصَتْ عُنُقُهُ أَيْ : كُسِرَتْ وَدَقَّتْ .
وَقَدِ اسْتُعْمِل فِي الشَّرْعِ : لِمَا بَيْنَ الْفَرِيضَتَيْن  ِ فِي أَنْصِبَةِ زَكَاةِ الإِْبِل وَالْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ ، أَوْ هُوَ : مَا بَيْنَ الْفَرِيضَتَيْن  ِ فِي الْغَنَمِ وَالْبَقَرِ ، أَوْ فِي الْبَقَرِ خَاصَّةً ، وَهُوَ وَاحِدُ الأَْوْقَاصِ .
فَمَثَلاً إِذَا بَلَغَتِ الْغَنَمُ أَرْبَعِينَ ، فَفِيهَا شَاةٌ إِلَى أَنْ تَبْلُغَ مِائَةً وَعِشْرِينَ ، فَإِذَا بَلَغَتْ مِائَةً وَإِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ ، فَفِيهَا شَاتَانِ . فَالثَّمَانُونَ الَّتِي بَيْنَ الأَْرْبَعِينَ وَبَيْنَ الْمِائَةِ وَإِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ وَقَصٌ 
------------
عن الموسوعة الكويتية

----------


## فدوه

> جوابها الوقص


المعذرة لم أفهم لما اعتبرت الوقص سبباً في عدم وجوب الزكاة 
مع أن الدين والله أعلم هو الأولى 
أرجو التوضيح وشكراً لكم ,,,,

----------


## شذى الكتب

جميلة حقا

----------

